# Tap water



## sadarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you give tap water straight from the faucet to your pigeons? When you are putting medications on the drinking water, do you just get the water from the sink then put the medicine? Thanks.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i do....


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

A lot of people do this, but it is really best to use purified water -- the chemicals in tap water can interact with medications. I got a good filter and use only filtered water now.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

When I finish watering for the day, I simply take my bucket back to the spigot, fill it enough for the next day's watering, and let it sit til I need it 24 hrs later. Most of the chlorine will have evaporated.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> When I finish watering for the day, I simply take my bucket back to the spigot, fill it enough for the next day's watering, and let it sit til I need it 24 hrs later. Most of the chlorine will have evaporated.


Thats a great idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Holding the water for 24 hours will eliminate most of the chlorine, but if you have hard water containing more minerals, you have more calcium in your water. Calcium will bind to many different drugs, and will therefore cause them to be less effective. Enough calcium will render them useless. Aging the water doesn't help this. So when medicating with any of these medications, it's actually better to use distilled water. Lots of people use water straight from the tap when giving probiotics also, but the chlorine in the water, which kills bacteria, both good and bad, will kill the probiotics also. So when giving probiotics, it's really better to use aged water that the chlorine has first been removed from.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I practice aging the water in a dark cool place for 24 hours only when medicating, other then that I figure what is wrong with just giving them the water I drink? I hear well water is the best if you test the PH levels of it and it comes out right.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

You can get bottle Start Right at your local pet store or Walmart pet dept.It's used for aqarium water and removes chlorine and other chemicals from the water.I've been using it for a year.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sadarmy said:


> Do you give tap water straight from the faucet to your pigeons? When you are putting medications on the drinking water, do you just get the water from the sink then put the medicine? Thanks.



I purchase large containers of spring water, then I have it filtered and changed though out the day. Each time the drinkers are washed and dipped in a sterilizer, then allowed to dry under special antibacterial lights. In theory, at any moment in time, my birds have fresher cleaner water then most of the human population. So if a health problem developes, it most likely is not from mismanagement of the water supply. I don't think all this is necessarily, but then again it depends on your local water source.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sadarmy said:


> Do you give tap water straight from the faucet to your pigeons? When you are putting medications on the drinking water, do you just get the water from the sink then put the medicine? Thanks.


*That all depends on the quality of water, if it is from the city and cited to be safe for human conspumtion then you can use it. If it is from a well get it tested. 

We drink water that has been purified (it is delicious) and give that to the dog and birds too. 

Make sure it is free of chlorine and flouride.*


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I quess I am surprized at how many give water a thought. I would never think to buy purified or filtered water for my pigeons but then again I think it is foolish for people to purchase bottled water for themselfs. But I have been wrong about many other things and I may very well be wrong about this also.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a water well and that is what my birds get to drink, it's what I've always used, I change it often and keep the waters clean, never had any complaints.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I usually just use the garden hose. If I'm adding their vitamins to their water I just bring it inside and let it sit out for a lil while.


----------



## sadarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with Josepe. I use a similar product that removes the chlorine and other stuff from the tap water. If you are using any sort of probiotics in your water the chlorine can render it ineffective.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

akbird said:


> I agree with Josepe. I use a similar product that removes the chlorine and other stuff from the tap water. *If you are using any sort of probiotics in your water the chlorine can render it ineffective.*



You are right. And if you are using meds that calcium will bind to, than hard water can make them less effective too. Aging doesn't pull out the calcium in hard water. Water softeners can help.


----------



## sadarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

What can I put in the water to kill the chlorine?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sadarmy said:


> What can I put in the water to kill the chlorine?



Chlorine disapates from the water if you leave it in an open container for 24 hours or so.


----------



## sadarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh I see. Thanks Jay3.


----------

